# Sani-tred



## k.hinton (Aug 18, 2011)

I would like to get the thoughts and comments on the product Sani-tred. It's used to seal basement foundations. I want to hear all the pros and cons as I am interested in knowing before I purchase. I live in Ontario Canada. We have a cold environment, damp and humid. Let me know.. Thanks


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

I wouldn't recommend sealing a foundation on the interior. Hydraulic pressure pushes from the exterior and the coating will eventually delaminate and fail. Moisture control for basements should always be from the exterior.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Is this like Radon Seal that sprays on and reacts with the lime in the concrete or more of a paint? I remember reading that it was expensive back when I was looking.


----------

